# More of my pets



## stells (Dec 30, 2007)

Lemon and Melon the Leopard Geckos


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 30, 2007)

Lemon and Melon look great Kelly.  Your getting the hang of the new camera. 

Danny xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wayne.bob (Dec 30, 2007)

Very nice looking geckos.


----------



## EriNichole (May 7, 2008)

They are beautiful geckos.. You should get a third and name it Smoothie.. Then you could have a Lemon Melon Smoothie... YUMM!! Thanks for Sharing your pics of your "kids".


----------



## Crazy1 (May 7, 2008)

Stells, your Geckos are beautiful. thanks for sharing


----------

